# Rivarossi Y6b



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I read somewhere that the Con Cor/Rivarossi 2-8-8-2 can run on code 55 rails. Is this so? I have other Rivarossi engines, but, they have the old pizza cutters.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Mine certainly won't...maybe there is a later issue that does...


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

The flanges on the drivers are too wide.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

The "blackened" Y6b's are the code 55 engines. I just learned that today.


----------

